# EN: to + V-ing



## jmlem1

quand puis-je utiliser la formule "to +verbe en -ing-" ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Cette question est toutefois beaucoup trop générale pour être discutée dans un seul fil ; il est donc fermé. Si vous avez une question sur l'emploi du gerund (V-_ing_) après _to_ dans un exemple particulier, voir les discussions existantes ou, à défaut, ouvrez un nouveau fil.


----------



## Wunibald

je pense qu'il y a pas mal de threads sur cette question, mais en gros: il n'y a pas de règle ... certains verbes sont suivis par l'infinitif (decide, hope, want, ask...); d'autres sont suivis par le gerund, -ing (risk, avoid, enjoy, mind...).
Comme en français il faut apprendre si un nom est masculin ou féminin au moment de l'apprendre, en anglais il faut apprendre si un verbe est suivi par le gerund ou l'infinitif.


----------



## Nora Gale

I agree with Wunibald. That's a very tricky question, because there are no rules, only fixed structures that one should learn by heart, but I'd say that usually when you can replace the -ing form for a substantive. 
For example: 
I look forward to Christmas.
I look forward to hearing from you.

I'm used to hard work.
I'm used to working very hard. 

He's committed to the environment.
He's committed to protecting the environment.

Hope it helps!


----------



## nicowordreference

Bonjour,

Cela fait plusieurs fois que j'entends l'emploi de "to + gérondif", par example "we stocked more data to understanding...", "I went back home to cooking".

Or si je me souviens bien de mes leçons (et il y a de fortes chances pour que je sois dans l'erreur), on emploie toujours l'infinitif après "to".

Est-ce correct?

Merci

Hello,

I heard several times people saying "to" followed by a progressive verb, for instance, "we stocked more data to understanding...", "I went back home to cooking". Is it correct to employ the progressive form after "to"?

Thank you


----------



## enJoanet

Salut!
les exemples que tu donnais me laissent un peu perplexes...Pour autant, il existe de très nombreuses formes où *to* est suivi du gérondif (ben sinon ça serait pas drôle...)
exemples:
_to *resort to doing* something_
_We *are looking forward to* seeing you_
_I'*m* not *used to* drinking so much!_
_You don't *object to* me smoking?_
_it *amounts to telling* the truth_
_I'm rather *given to thinking* that they aren't right_

j'espère que ça aide un peu!


----------



## xtrasystole

nicowordreference said:


> on emploie toujours l'infinitif après "to".
> 
> Est-ce correct?


Not really. Eg: 

- _I'm not used *to working* so hard. I'm used *to getting up* late. 
- We're looking forward *to seeing* you. 
- Do you feel up *to inviting* the family?_


----------



## enJoanet

xtrasystole said:


> _-We're looking forward *to seeing* you. _


J'ai écrit le même! Je savais que j'aurais dû déposer de droits d'auteur sur mon exemple!!!! 

Pour en revenir à la grammaire: le truc c'est que "to" est, il faut bien l'avouer, l'une des particules les plus *fourbes* de la langue anglaise...(il y en a beaucoup d'autres, certes, et "but", par exemple, est assez bien placée elle aussi...) 

De fait, *to* est
-soit un marqueur de l'infinitif, dans quel cas le verbe se met sans *ing*, of course...
-soit une préposition "normale" et requiert un gérondif...
D'où la confusion...


----------



## itka

Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas un lien vers un site qui explique très bien ça ? Il me semble en avoir un vague souvenir... mais j'ai complètement oublié quand il faut l'infinitif et quand le gérondif... Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas une règle pour ça ?
Si quelqu'un s'en souvient... Merci !

Enjoanet, est-ce que *toutes* les particules anglaises ne sont pas des plus *fourbes* ?


----------



## pyan

nicowordreference said:


> Cela fait plusieurs fois que j'entends l'emploi de "to + gérondif", par example 1. "we stocked more data to understanding...", 2."I went back home to cooking".


1. I don't understand what this means.  If it is correct it must be part of a larger sentence.
2. This is a typical use of a gerund.  (enJoanet and xtrasystole explained this well.) "I went home to cooking and the other jobs I hate: cleaning,* laundry*, ironing."   All the verb+ing words are gerunds here, and act as nouns. *Laundry* is a noun, and fits in the list naturally.



itka said:


> Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas un lien vers un site qui explique très bien ça ? Il me semble en avoir un vague souvenir... mais j'ai complètement oublié quand il faut l'infinitif et quand le gérondif... Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas une règle pour ça ?
> Si quelqu'un s'en souvient... Merci !
> 
> Enjoanet, est-ce que *toutes* les particules anglaises ne sont pas des plus *fourbes* ?


Here is a link to some information on infinitives and gerunds in English.
Here is a link from the Ressources sticky:
infinitive vs. gérondif (v+ING) ou encore ici
Some verbs are only followed by an infinitive, and others are only followed by a gerund.
Some can be followed by either, and change their meaning.  (Thank you for my new word: fourbes.)


----------



## nicowordreference

Merci à tous!!

Dois-je en conclure qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de règles et qu'il faut retenir quels verbes ne s'emploient qu'avec le gérondif??


----------



## berndf

As enJoanet explained you have to distinguish between a "real" preposition _to_ and and a case marker _to_.

In order to find out whether _to_ is a "real" preposition in a sentence, you might try to replace the gerund by a non-verbal noun like: "I went back [home] to the kitchen".


----------



## 'Za

Salut!

En fait, comme l'a dit pyan, ces gérondifs ici sont comme des noms, donc si tu peux mettre un nom après "to", c'est que c'est une préposition et qu'il faut mettre un gérondif.

Ex.:
I'm not used to drink*ing* that much.
et aussi
I'm not used to this* kind* of stuff.


----------



## sgoug

This post is really interessant.
Is anybody able to post a more exhaustif list (or a link) with this kind verb.

I have found a lot of articles with some list of verbs followed by gerund.
verb + gerund

However what I am looking for, here, is a list with some verbs followed by the preposition *to* and then gerund
verb + *to* + gerund 

Thank you in advance


----------



## pepe_le_pooh

enJoanet said:


> _You don't *object to* me smoking?_


Regarding this example, although you don't hear it much, is it not more correct to ask:
_You don't object to my smoking?_
as in...
_You don't object to my other annoying habits?_

Pepe


----------



## jann

sgoug said:


> However what I am looking for, here, is a list with some verbs followed by the preposition *to* and then gerund
> verb + *to* + gerund



The English gerund is a nominal form.  Therefore any English verb that can exist as [_verb to + noun_] may be followed by a gerund.... grammatically at least, though a non-gerund noun may be preferable for stylistic reasons in some cases.

He objects to smoking.
She gave in to negative thinking.
You returned to dancing three months after your surgery. 
Grinning is similar to smiling.
He turned to running for exercise.
Unrest can lead to rioting.
etc, etc., etc.

We couldn't possibly list them all!  

If you want examples, just pick any gerund and type "to + [that gerund]" into google, using quotes around your search string.


----------



## berndf

pepe_le_pooh said:


> Regarding this example, although you don't hear it much, is it not more correct to ask:
> _You don't object to my smoking?_
> as in...
> _You don't object to my other annoying habits?_
> 
> Pepe


 
Onions* analysed the _-ing_ form in constructs like _You don't object to me smoking? _as a present participle and not as a gerund. He mentioned that some people frown upon these constructs but he regards them as perfectly valid.

*C.T.Onions, Modern English Syntax, 7th Edition (edited by B.D.H. Miller), Routledge 1971, §166


----------



## Deudvid

Bonjour,

Je pensais que lorsqu'un verbe suivait "to" alors il ne devait pas être suffixé par "ing".
Par exemple: "I post a message to ask a question".

Par contre lorsqu'un verbe suivait "for" alors il le devait.
Par exemple: "Thank you for logging in".

Dans les deux cas, "to" et "for", le fait de faire quelque chose est exprimé.

Or récemment j'ai lu des phrases où un verbe suffixé par "ing" suit "for".
Par exemple: "Words for taking about grammar".

Je voudrais donc savoir si cette dernière forme est correcte. Ce qui remettrait en cause ce que je pensais avant.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## kiskezunk

Je pense que, dans l'exemple, "talking" n'est pas considéré comme indépendant mais comme partie de "talking about grammar" qui décrit une situation et donc un objet.
Donc, à mon avis, vous pouvez continuer de penser comme avant et moi aussi.


----------



## enoo

"Thank you *for* logg*ing* in" te semble normal, mais pas "Words *for* talk*ing* about grammar" ?  
J'ai l'impression que tu as mis le mauvais exemple, surtout vu le titre de ton message - ou alors c'est moi qui ai mal compris, toutes mes excuses dans ce cas. 

De tête, je trouve juste "I'm looking forward *to* meet*ing* you" comme exemple de to + ing, je ne sais hélas pas pourquoi cette phrase là s'écrit comme ça.


----------



## pointvirgule

Deudvid said:


> Je pensais que lorsqu'un verbe suivait "to" alors il ne devait pas être suffixé par "ing".


Exemples avec _to + -ing_:_
There is nothing to learning English_.
_Are there no alternatives to declaring war? _
_I never got used to eating at a restaurant alone._

L'anglais est une langue merveilleusement souple, ne trouvez-vous pas ?


----------



## Deudvid

Excusez-moi mais j'ai fait une erreur dans mon message comme l'un de vous me l'a précisé.

Le fait qui me trouble est qu'un verbe en "ing" peut suivre "to" comme dans les exemples postés par pointvirgule:



> Exemples avec _to + -ing_:_
> There is nothing to learning English_.
> _Are there no alternatives to declaring war? _
> _I never got used to eating at a restaurant alone._



Est-ce normal ou est-ce un abus de language ?


----------



## Doc Justice

oui, c'est juste que le deuxième verbe se met en -ing. L'exception ici est "Words for talking about grammar", mais c'est un titre, pas une vraie phrase. La phrase serait "Here are words for talking about grammar".

Le fait qu'il y ait un "to" dans le dernier exemple vient juste du fait que le verbe "to look forward" implique le "to", mais n'a pas de lien avec la terminaison de "meeting"

_Do you mind my opening the window?_

Ca pourrait s'écrire "Do you mind if I open the window?" ou "that I open the window" mais c'est beaucoup moins joli, voire moins correct


----------



## jann

pointvirgule said:


> _There is nothing to learning English_.
> _Are there no alternatives to declaring war?
> I never got used to eating at a restaurant alone._


Pas d'abus, aucune erreur.   J'arrive un peu en retard, mais je préciserais simplement que dans ces cas le mot en -ing n'est pas un verbe.  C'est une forme nominale qui s'appelle _the gerund_, et qui a manifestment la même forme que le participe présent du verbe.

Le _to_ dans ces phrases n'est pas là en raison des _gerunds_ _(learning, declaring_ et _eating)_.  Au contraire, il est là parce qu'il fait partie des expressions qui figurent plus tôt dans les phrases :
_there is nothing to + [it/thing] = _[la chose] n'est pas difficile
_an alternative to + [thing] _= une autre option que + substantif
_to get used to [something] = _s'habituer à + quelque chose

Prenons un nouvel exemple :

_Why read to sleeping children? = _Pourquoi lire à des enfants qui dorment ?
Ici on a bien un participe présent (_sleeping_), cette fois à fonction adjectivale.  Il décrit les enfants, qui, eux, étant le COI du verbe _to read_, sont introduits par la préposition _to_/à.  On a donc l'impression de _to_ + participe présent... mais si vous n'avez qu'un seul enfant, vous découvrirez que c'est dû à une particularité de l'anglais : on n'a pas d'article indéfini pluriel proprement dit.  Comparez : _Why read to *a* sleeping child? = _Pourquoi lire à un enfant qui dort ?  Au singulier, le _to_ est séparé du participe présent par l'article indéfini singulier.

Alors si on peut très bien avoir _to + gerund_ et même _to + participe présent _lorsque ce dernier sert d'adjectif, d'où vient donc cette "règle" qu'on ne peut pas avoir _to + -ING_ ?  Elle n'est pas tout à fait fausse, mais la formulation est simplifiée au point d'être plutôt une source de confusion !  Parmi les nombreuses fonctions de la préposition _to_, elle peut servir pour signaler que le mot suivant sera un infinitif.  Et en fait, lorsqu'on a besoin du mot _to_ pour signaler que le mot suivant sera un infinitif, ce _to_ est tellement essentiel que c'est comme s'il faisait partie de l'infinitif même.  On peut donc parler du_ to infinitive_ (ou du_ full infinitive)_ à la différence du _bare infinitive_ (l'inifinitif sans _to_). 

L'idée de la règle est donc de reconnaître qu'il existe trois formes en anglais qui peuvent traduire l'infinitif français : _the full infinitive, the bare infinitive, _et _the gerund_... et que le _to_ du _full infinitive_ fait partie de cet infinitif, et ne peut pas être mélangé avec les autres formes.

_I like + full infinitive OR + nominal form
I like sports - _j'aime le sport.
_I like to run_ - j'aime courir.
_I like running_ = j'aime la course (~j'aime courir)
_I like to running_ 

I want + _full infinitive OR + (pro)noun
I want bread. _- Je veux du pain
_I want to eat_ - je veux manger
_I want to eating_ 
_I want eating_  seulement possible en _gerund_ comme dans une liste d'activités, e.g. _I want singing, dancing and eating [as the three activities of the evening]_ : comme activités de la soirée, je veux : le chant, la danse et la bouffe.  On imagine un roi... )
_
to watch + nominal form
to watch someone/something + bare infinitive OR + present participle
I like to watch dansers. = _J'aime regarder des danseurs.
_I like to watch dancing. = _J'aime regarder la danse, quand on danse (_dancing = gerund_)
_I like to watch him dance._ = J'aime le regarder danser. (_dance = bare infinitive_)
_I like to watch him dancing._ ~ J'aime le regarder quand il danse (_dancing = participe présent, fonction adjectivale_)
_I like watching him dancing._ ~  J'aime regarder quand il danse (_watching = gerund, dancing_ = participe présent)
_I like watching him dance _= J'aime le regarder danser. (_watching = gerund; dance = bare infinitive_)
_I like to watch him to dance_  watch + full infinitive n'existe pas*
_I like to watch him to dancing._  mélange de _dancing/_participe présent avec le _to _du _full infinitive._

*N.B. Si ce n'est pas déjà assez _confusing, b_ien des verbes qui ne peuvent pas être suivis du _full infinitive_ peuvent quand même être suivis de _to_ + _bare infinitive_.  Dans ce cas, le _to_ signifie "afin de" ou "pour"... et il ne fait pas du tout partie de l'infinitif ! 
_I watch to learn_ = Je regarde pour apprendre, afin d'apprendre.

Le difficile pour un francophone est donc d'apprendre quelles formes sont permises après quels verbes. 

J'espère m'être bien expliquée !



			
				Doc Justice said:
			
		

> _Do you mind my opening the window?_
> Ca pourrait s'écrire "Do you mind if I open the window?" ou "that I open the window" mais c'est beaucoup moins joli, voire moins correct


Petite clarification : la 1re option est assez courante, surtout à l'orale. À vrai dire, je ne saurai pas vous dire si le possessif _my _est vraiment correcte (_me_ serait peut-être préférable ? mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil).  La 2e option est sans faute.  Les deux parlent d'une situation hypothétique : pour le moment, la fenêtre n'est pas ouverte, ou bien on pose la question alors qu'on est en train de l'ouvrir.  La 3e phrase n'est pas fausse, mais elle est différente des autres.  La situation est réelle : on parle d'une habitude, d'un fait que l'on va préciser si ce n'est pas claire selon le contexte.  "Cela te gêne que j'ouvre la fenêtre chaque matin dès que je me lève ?" "Cela te gêne que j'ouvre parfois la fenêtre dans la cuisine, ou préféres-tu que je la laisse fermée ?"  etc.


----------



## Chimel

Merci jann pour tes explications limpides qui m'apprennent toujours des tas de choses! (notamment cette différence entre "Do you mind if..." et "Do you mind that...", que personne ne m'avait jamais expliquée) 

Je reviens sur:
_a) I like to watch him dance/dancing et_
_b) I like watching him dancing/dance_

"On" m'avait appris que, pour exprimer un fait habituel, c'était "to like + gerund": _I like dancing_ (ou ici: _I like watching him dance_) et qu'on utilisait plutôt "to like + inf" pour exprimer un fait ponctuel: _Tonight, I'd like to dance _(je n'aime peut-être pas danser en général, mais ce soir, j'aimerais bien le faire).

Visiblement, tu ne fais pas cette distinction?


----------



## jann

> Visiblement, tu ne fais pas cette distinction?


Oui et non. 

Dans la version la plus courte de la phrase, je ne fais pas la distinction.

_I like to watch. = I like watching._

La 1re phrase est plus active parce qu'elle exprime l'action de regarder ; la 2e est moins active parce qu'elle donne plutôt le nom d'une activité.  Changer entre le _full infinitif_ et le _genrund_ n'est pas suffisant pour distinguer entre un fait ponctuel et une généralité après _I like._

En revanche, lorsqu'on emploie ces tournures comme partie d'une phrase plus longue, ou dans le contexte d'un paragraphe, on peut bien préférer l'une ou l'autre selon le contexte et les autres mots ajoutés.

_Tonight, I would like to dance _

En ajoutant _tonight_, je suis bien d'accord qu'on va employer le _full infinitive_ pour dire qu'on a envie de danser ce soir.  Dire _Tonight, I would like dancing_ n'aurait pas vraiment de sens sans contexte, et surtout ça ne signifierait pas "je voudrais danser ce soir".  À la limite, on pourrait imaginer qu'il s'agissait d'une élipse pour _Tonight I would like for there to be dancing =_ J'aimerais qu'il y ait la possibilité de danser ce soir, qu'il y ait des gens qui dansent ce soir.  Ou bien, ça pourrait faire partie d'une comparaison : _Tonight, I would like dancing with him, but tomorrow I would find it unpleasant. = _Ce soir, ça me ferait plaisir de danser avec lui, mais demain, ça me gênerait.... (mais il ne faut pas me demander pas le pourquoi de ce changement d'avis prévu à l'avance ! )

Disons qu'on a du mal à employer le _gerund _avec quelque chose d'aussi ponctuel que _today, tomorrow, _etc.  On préfère bien le _full infinitive_ dans ces cas.  En revanche, la préférence pour le _gerund_ quand on veut exprimer une généralité est beaucoup moins marquée, et on peut très bien employer soit le _gerund_ soit le_ full infinitive_ pour exprimer des faits habituels.

EDIT:  je me rends compte que certains verbes sont plus "ponctuels" que d'autres.  _To go_ me vient à l'esprit comme exemple d'un verbe qui est plutôt pontuel par nature.  Alors si on veut exprimer une généralité avec un verbe assez ponctuel, je crois qu'on aura tendance à employer le _gerund _au lieu du _full infinitive.  _Par exemple, l'expression _to go to school_ en anglais ne veut pas dire simplement "aller, se rendre à l'école" mais aussi "étre étudiant".  Si on aime l'école (une généralité), on va dire _I like going to school_ (et pas _I like to go to school_).


----------



## Chimel

jann said:


> _I like to watch him dance._ = J'aime le regarder danser. (_dance = bare infinitive_)
> _I like to watch him dancing._ ~ J'aime le regarder quand il danse (_dancing = participe présent, fonction adjectivale_)


Je reviens sur ce fil très intéressant pour une nouvelle question à Jann (ou à n'importe qui d'autre), si elle veut bien. 

Est-ce que "to watch him do/doing" sont tout à fait équivalents? Autrement dit, est-ce qu'on dirait plutôt _I watch him dancing _au moment où on est en train de le regarder et _I watch him dance_ de manière plus générale (_On Sundays_, _I watch him dance), _ou bien est-ce qu'il n'y a aucune différence?


----------



## jann

Quand on parle de manière générale, on va bien dire _I watch him dance_ comme dans l'exemple _On Sundays, I watch him dance_ ou même _I like to watch him dance._  Quand on est en train de le regarder on va dire _I am watching him dance_ avec _to watch_ conjugué au _present continuous_.

Alors quand est-ce qu'on va dire ..._watch him dancing_ ?  Difficile.  

Disons que si vous parlez absolument en généralités, vous allez employer l'infinitif (_He is a great artist.  It is always inspirational to watch him dance_.)... et si vous parlez absolument et exclusivement du moment actuel, vous allez probablement employer le participe présent à fonction adjectivale (_Oh look!  Watch him dancing!!_).  Et si vous vous retrouvez dans une situation entre ces deux extrêmes, vous avez le choix.


----------



## Chimel

Ok, great, thanks ! 

En relisant ton explication sur "I like to do/doing", je me rends compte qu'il faut traduire:
I like to dance = j'aime danser
mais
I like dancing = *j'aime la danse* !!! (et pas aussi "j'aime danser" comme on le lit dans la plupart des grammaires et des manuels).

En effet, "j'aime danser" implique nécessairement le sens actif (j'aime danser moi-même) alors que "j'aime la danse" est moins précis: on ne sait pas très bien si la personne aime le faire elle-même ou si elle s'intéresse à cette activité. Le français fait une distinction un peu moins nette que l'anglais, mais "j'aime la danse" est en tout cas une meilleure traduction pour "I like dancing", me semble-t-il.

C'est encore plus clair avec d'autres verbes: "j'aime patiner" = j'aime le faire, mais "j'aime le patinage artistique" = (presque toujours) j'aime regarder ce sport à la télé etc.


----------



## le meur

Il y a un problème de la grammaire anglaise que je n'ai jamais résolu, c'est celui de la forme "-ing" après "to", par exemple dans la phrase : "I look forward to hearing you". Il me semble que l'infinitif a 2 formes : soit avec "-ing", soit avec "to"... Quelle est cette 3e forme?
Mille mercis à qui m'éclairera.


----------



## Donaldos

Premièrement, la forme en _-ing_ n'est pas une forme infinitive. Les deux seules formes que l'on qualifie d' "infinitif" en anglais sont celles avec ou sans _to_ (_be _et_ to be_ par exemple).

Dans _I'm looking forward *to* hearing from you, _c'est la présence d'une *préposition* qui déclenche l'emploi de la forme en _-ing : to _fait en effet partie intégrante de l'expression _to be looking forward to. _C'est également le cas dans d'autres expressions comme_ to object to ..., to be used to ... _etc.

Dans ces expressions, la préposition peut être suivie d'un nom ou d'un gérondif. La proposition contenant le gérondif a alors une valeur "nominale":_I'm looking forward *to* tonight's concert._
_ I'm looking forward *to* seeing you there._​Il en va de même pour n'importe quelle autre préposition._ You can't make an omelette *without* eggs._
_ You can't make an omelette *without* breaking eggs..._​_ I'm thinking *about* her._
_ I'm thinking *about* leaving her._​Bien entendu, seul le cas avec_ to _est problématique puisqu'il te faut savoir s'il s'agit d'une particule associée à la forme infinitive du verbe ou d'une préposition qui sera alors nécessairement suivie de la forme en_ -ing. _Dans un cas _to_ fait partie de la forme verbale, dans l'autre non._ I'm looking *to meet* new people._
_ I'm *looking forward to* meeting you._

_ I used *to work* a lot._
_ I'm *used to* working a lot._​A toi d'apprendre les expressions suivies d'un infinitif avec _to_ et celles suivies d'une préposition (l'habitude aidant).


----------

